
Cancer Progress: Much More Than You Wanted to Know - paulpauper
http://slatestarcodex.com/2018/08/01/cancer-progress-much-more-than-you-wanted-to-know/
======
cossatot
I've read an argument recently that the lion's share of the increase in
longevity throughout the 20th century in America is almost entirely due to
better hygiene at the personal and civil infrastructural levels, with a bit
coming from antibiotics as well.

Doctors and the rest of modern medical care have provided some increases in
the quality of life and certain treatments (i.e. orthopedics) are undeniably
better but this doesn't do much to increase lifespans.

I believe this was from _The Rise and Fall of American Growth: The U.S.
Standard of Living Since the Civil War_ by Gordon.

~~~
jandrese
I'd think vaccines would have been a noticeable chunk of that as well.

------
Leary
Besides not smoking, what are scientifically justified steps one can take
while young to reduce the risk of cancer?

~~~
ljw1001
Stay out of the sun would be the next one.

~~~
jandrese
Also, don't let your Vitamin D level drop too low.

Of course the best way to get Vitamin D is to be out in the sun... Your gut is
pretty bad at absorbing it.

------
realPubkey
So bad that the images do not load for me. Android, Chrome

